
How the new EU laws will change your internet - dyngoshowski
https://www.wiktordyngosz.pl/03-04-2019-acta/
======
chewz
I hope the end result would be that milions of copycat sites disapear from the
internet leaving much larger share of revenue pie to the original sources.

It could be net win for the internet.

